# Long 2360



## dwktx (Sep 28, 2019)

I am considering buying a Long 2360. I understand Long went out of business in 2008. The tractor is in pretty good shape, runs and operates like a new one with 1,100 hours. Does anyone have any experience with a 2360? Are parts available?


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

dealer in my area can still get parts


----------



## dwktx (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks junglejim. What is the name of the dealer and the city they are in?


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

McConnellsburg Motors & Implement McConnellsburg Pa They have a face book phone# 7174853181 hope this helps


----------



## dwktx (Sep 28, 2019)

Thank you.


----------

